# feeding time/poo times/ect.....



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

so, we had the little guy going poo in the am and he'd be fine till 3:30 when i get home.....
my dad left after 2 months so this may have something to do with it emotionally.
also i swapped him to RAW food. He loves it.
monday, he poo'd in crate i was expecting it since he hadn't poo'd in the am before work.
tuesday, wife stayed home an extra hour and he poo'd for her came home no accidents.
wednesday (today) he did not poo for her so i'm expecting an accident when i get home at 3:30......no biggie
i've been feeding him within 1 hour his meal in 2 seperate sittings so he doesn't wolf it ALL down at once.

so i was thinking that maybe i 'll start feeding him 2 in the hour either evening like 2 hours prior to bed or in the am before i leave and he goes in the crate.?.?

any USEFUL help is welcome, if you don't have something constructive to say, DON'T!!!! 

thanks.

i'll work it out eventually i'm sure. also he gets a decent amount of treats (chicken,turkey burger..e.ct) throughout our tie together for training and good boy treats and all that jazz.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Looney*, I have noticed that my little Pacsirta poops more during the first half of the day. We let her out early in the morning before breakfast - she poops. Then they eat, let her out in about 40 mins - an hour after the breakfast (15-20 min rule doesn't apply to her) - she poops. How long is little cutie Laszlo in the crate during the day while you're at work? Could you feed him earlier to make sure he goes before you leave? I have this bowl that divides food in little sections because both girls could eat their meals under 3 seconds if I let them! 

From my experience, my both girls have never pooped in the crate. Sophie has had two diarrhea accidents in the house so far since puppyhood. Sophie was a crate pee-er, and Pacsirta only has had few accidents around the house, not crate. So, from what I have seen, I believe that pooping in the crate is really not common, and possibly only because he really, really has to go. I hope there isn't any underlying health issue. He might be stressed out, missing your dad.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

The other thing you can do in the morning (if you are not doing it already) is take him for a quick walk around the block. You're not looking for exercise, per se, more the joggling and moving of muscles to get him to poop. Savannah's morning walks vary in length from a big circle at the top of the driveway and back to the yard to a trip around the block.

One last comment that you may already know...routines become habits, so if you can get him to poop when and where you want for a week or so, he will start driving the schedule to poop in the morning. From my perspective, that means taking him out at the same time even on days you do not go to work to help set the habit.

Good luck!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Looney,

How old is your pup?
What we did with our vizsla is -- I feed her around 10:30 am then she will have an hour walk between 11-12. She always poopoos on those walks. 
After that my partner give her a little break around 3pm and feed her at 4pm and she will have another hour walk around 5-6. That's when she does her poopoo again.
She will have short break again before he leaves for work (nightshift) but usually she only pees on those. 
When I come home from work she will have a short break around 11pm, she will poopoo then and I feed her after that. She goes to bed after midnight and won't poopoo in the house anymore until my partner comes home at the morning and she get a short break between 6-7am when she will poopoo again. 
Sorry for the long reply hope this is some help for you. 
Oh by the way Elza is 5 months old and we don't close her in her crate but she is closed into the corridor where she can't do much damage. 

Good luck with you pup! 😊


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Well i and my wife leave at 6:30
shes been staying home till 7 or 7:30
i get home at 3:30
she gets home at 7-9-10pm depends....
we wake up, we go out he pees, we come in and i harness him up and we go for our 1.5 mile walk around our loop.
we come home play love he may or may not nap, we take him out few more times one of which he USUALLY poo's. That was on the horrid kibble now he's on RAW so i'm sure that has something to do with it also.
he gets real riled up in the cage, he doesn't like it at all. Mostly because i'm not in the house and he's a typical velcro pup......
he was 4 months on the 4th this month.
i've had him in there with good sucess so i know he can do it just if he poo's in the am....if he doesn't poo in the am i know i'm coming home to some...
i just need to figure out when his cycle of digestion is so i know when to feed him his food. this would make my life way better but i'm just going to keep trying and trying...what else can you do right....

thanks all!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you taught him to go potty on command? Riley will literally try to *force* herself to go potty as soon as I say "go potty". All you have to do is come up with a command and treat him with tasty goodies when he potties on that command. It is very useful!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

No he poo's when he has too, i used to treat him when he went potty outside like suggested. He has no accidents in the HOUSE just in the CRATE. I think he gets so worked up he can't help it.
Used to have an english setter that would poo on the kitchen floor as soon as we left, even if he just went....dogs are very emotional fragile animals.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Is the puppy in the crate without a break from around 7 30AM - 3 30PM?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Yup, he's fine in there been doing it fine but my dad is gone and he's got to get used the new home life i think.
it's not the time in the crate that i think is the issue. he can obv. hold it for 9+ hours, we've slept in for that long before.
I had the schedule on the kibble but the raw has changed that now. Now i need to figure out the proper time to feed so that he HAS to poo in the morning.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Can you get a dog walker to come by at around 11:30 for a quick walk and potty break? You can just have them walk him for like 30 minutes to an hour. I think that would be the best solution. 8 hrs in the crate during the day is different than holding it at night.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure i can, as soon as you send me about 5,000 us dollars a year......won't be a problem at all. 

the dog has sat in his crate without accidents for 9 hours, he's fine, he can do it, been proven more than once. my issue is getting his poo schedule more managed with the new food he gets. 

There are plenty of dogs that are crated during a work day until they are trusted to roam the house. *(i can't wait for that day)*..if i had cheaper furniture i'd let him loose now!!! lol!!! my wife isn't on that page tho!!!!

an hour 20 time a week from a walker would bankrupt us. i know that is the "BEST" solution just not really a good option at this time, esp since we know he's fine in there.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*Looney*, that is a long time. I know you said Laszlo is fine in his crate, and I don't want to question it as I don't know him and don't see him... and it is not the issue you are asking about. So, I too would suggest to teach him to pee and poop on command. Sophie does it, and Pacsirta is slowly getting there. I'm making some liver treats this weekend (that were posted on this forum earlier) in hopes it will bring out miracles from both of my girls in terms of training  

P.S. instead of a dog-walker, Laszlo could go to a puppy day care few days a week. It can be cheaper than a dog walker and lots of socialization given it is a good and reputable day care. Pacsirta goes to one, and I've learned that she doesn't like to interract with smaller dogs. So, they are working on it and training her on how to interract. She LOVES to play with the big dogs, however. Sophie still goes to day care once a week just to hang out with other doggies and play. Needless to say it gives us a break from a daily walk because they come home all pooped out. Yes, we do feel guilty and lazy on those days :


----------

